# Matador Brass Bullfighter



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 15, 2015)

Well haven't posted much of anything in awhile. Got this Brass bull and Matador through my work. Friend wanted me to mount it on a plague for him using some wood from his ranch in Mexico. He brought me a slice about 14 inches thick. I had it cut down into about 1 1/4" slices and have about 6 pices to do other stuff with later. Hand carved his ranch brand and a couple crosses. Broke up some larger Turquoise and did the inlay with it. Burned the crosses and brand edges to add a little old style looks to it. The sculpture was almost black and green . Clean it and polished to try and highlight the brass without making it too shiny. Did some repairs around the legs to fill in some bad spots where the brass had twisted and separated. Put 4 coats Danish oil on and finished out with Spar Urethane. My picture skills suck and really don't do this piece any justice but thought I would post anyhow.
Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 15, 2015)

Way cool!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 15, 2015)

That's pretty slick!


----------



## Tony (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice job Rodney! What kind of wood is it? Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 15, 2015)

Your favorite Tony, Mesquite but from south Old Mexico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 19, 2015)

My buddy picked this up today and to say he liked it was an understatement. Promised to bring me some special stuff on his next trip. This thing weighted 32 lbs. For size comparison the plague is 13"x16"x 1 1/4" thick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Your favorite Tony, Mesquite but from south Old Mexico



That's a darker, richer Mesquite than I've got, dam pretty stuff! Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice job Rodney! Looks like the bull fighter is having a bad day....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 19, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Nice job Rodney! Looks like the bull fighter is having a bad day....



You could say he is hooked on a feeling or feeling horny.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 19, 2015)

The wood comes from southern Mexico and is really deep in color. It is suppose to be about 10 years old cut wise. Turns to a fine dust when working.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 20, 2015)

Sure like the inlay! Nice deep color mesquite, also! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2015)

I wouldn't give a plug nickel for the sculpture but the base is super duper coolio. The base steals the show IMO. Great job on matching the style to the sculpture (or casting whatever it is).


----------



## pinky (Jul 20, 2015)

I went to a bullfight event in Tiajuana back in the early 80s. One of the most unbelievable things I've witnessed. Other than the donkey show but I've tried to erase that memory many times.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 27, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------

